# Dry but Green



## thewoodlands (Jul 6, 2012)

Not much rain so far this year but the Woodlands are doing fine.

zap


----------



## Jack Straw (Jul 7, 2012)

The usually swamp like areas of my woods are bone dry. It would be a great time to haul some wood out, if it weren't so damn hot!


----------



## tcassavaugh (Jul 7, 2012)

> The usually swamp like areas of my woods are bone dry. It would be a great time to haul some wood out, if it weren't so damn hot!


 i used to get mine in the winter. easier to get through the bogs of rensselaer county then...at least for me...back when i lived there. loved that standing dead wood.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 7, 2012)

one thing about the forest, if it has a lot of canopy and mid-growth, seems like it stays lush and green given there is humidity.  Not sure about your area, Zap, but where I am at it has been downright WICKED humid.  I can handle the heat, the humidity is the killer.......


----------



## billb3 (Jul 13, 2012)

There are a couple big oak and maple trees blow overs  I'd like to winch out of the swamp here. It's dry enough but it's just too hot  and it's been just wet enough lately to get some mosquitos. Didn't see many until mid-June here which is rare. We've has just enough rain after a very dry Winter and Spring to have a decent garden with just a little watering this past week.  If you dig down  a bit the deeper sub-soil is still fairly dry. Hoping the dry doesn't additionally  impact the stresses the caterpillars have done to oaks around here as that is primarily what cools and shades my house.
As convenient as the  nice dry ( but hot) weather is  I hope this weather pattern changes soon.


----------



## rottiman (Jul 13, 2012)

I am soooo sick of heat,  I am sooooo sick of dry.  Fall and winter can't get here quick enough.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 13, 2012)

I hear ya rottiman, it was nice at first but we need the rain. Send some nice cool weather our way bogydave.

billb3, the deer fly are worse this year than any year I've seen in this area.

zap


----------



## ScotO (Jul 13, 2012)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again.......IS IT OCTOBER YET?!?


----------



## begreen (Jul 15, 2012)

Out here we're still saying, bring it on summer. No complaints.


----------



## charly (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm hoping the lack of rain has dehydrated the ticks


----------



## ScotO (Jul 16, 2012)

charly said:


> I'm hoping the lack of rain has dehydrated the ticks


Amen on that one, Charly!


----------



## charly (Jul 16, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Amen on that one, Charly!


They were so bad last fall, I hated to even go in my woods. Walked my main woods trail with my dogs and cat, never went into the brush. When we got back I pulled a total of 6 ticks off my dogs and cat alone, 2 off of my carhart hooded sweat shirt and 3 off my tee shirt underneath! They were bad!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 16, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> one thing about the forest, if it has a lot of canopy and mid-growth, seems like it stays lush and green given there is humidity. Not sure about your area, Zap, but where I am at it has been downright WICKED humid. I can handle the heat, the humidity is the killer.......


 It has been humid up in this area too, can't wait for August!

zap


----------



## lukem (Jul 24, 2012)

We are at .45" of rain since the first week in May.  Now in the "extreme drought" category.

All the corn and beans are a total loss, most corn not even worth cutting for silage (two feet tall and completely brown).


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 24, 2012)

Sure is hot out your way, we have some rain coming in again but need a alot more.
Prayer for Rain:
O God, in Whom we live and move, and have our being, grant us rain, in due abundance, that, being sufficiently helped with temporal, we may the more confidently seek after eternal gifts. Through Christ, our Lord. Amen.

http://www.catholicculture.org/culture/liturgicalyear/prayers/view.cfm?id=832 from this site.
Can't hurt.

Zap


----------



## woodchip (Jul 24, 2012)

It has only just stopped raining here, the ground is saturated, and the plant growth is phenominal.

2 weeks ago, max temperature outside was 49f, and stove lit (purely for effect, I couldn't bear to admit we were burning to keep warm).........

It seems to have warmed up and dried out just in time for the Olympics.

If it's the US team that bought your weather with them........a huge Thank You


----------



## tfdchief (Jul 24, 2012)

lukem said:


> We are at .45" of rain since the first week in May. Now in the "extreme drought" category.
> 
> All the corn and beans are a total loss, most corn not even worth cutting for silage (two feet tall and completely brown).


Same here in Central IL. Everyone is sick of it. I have had my weather station, see link in my sig. since 2006. I average between 35 and 43 in of rain per year......This year, 10.71 so far. It's bone dry!  Oh, Zap, the woods doesn't look like that here.


----------



## lukem (Jul 24, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> Same here in Central IL. Everyone is sick of it. I have had my weather station, see link in my sig. since 2006. I average between 35 and 43 in of rain per year......This year, 10.71 so far. It's bone dry!  Oh, Zap, the woods doesn't look like that here.



I'm right across the border from Tuscola.


----------



## tfdchief (Jul 24, 2012)

lukem said:


> I'm right across the border from Tuscola.


That's neat, maybe we can meet up some time.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 26, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> Same here in Central IL. Everyone is sick of it. I have had my weather station, see link in my sig. since 2006. I average between 35 and 43 in of rain per year......This year, 10.71 so far. It's bone dry! Oh, Zap, the woods doesn't look like that here.


 We finally had rain all night long, still raining pretty good, it looks like the heavier rain will come in this afternoon. We finally mowed the lawn yesterday (1st time since the end of June) the battery in the yard tractor needed charging.

zap


----------



## ScotO (Jul 26, 2012)

zap said:


> We finally had rain all night long, still raining pretty good, it looks like the heavier rain will come in this afternoon. We finally mowed the lawn yesterday (1st time since the end of June) the battery in the yard tractor needed charging.
> 
> zap


looks like some nasty chit coming our way today, zap.  We had a doosie come through this morning when I was heading out the door for work.  Thunder was shaking the whole damm house!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 26, 2012)

By some of the weather models it looks like the worst of the storms will stay south of us, stay safe.

zap


----------



## tfdchief (Jul 26, 2012)

zap said:


> By some of the weather models it looks like the worst of the storms will stay south of us, stay safe.
> 
> zap


Looking at the radar, it looks like Dennis might have gotten some good rain this morning, hope you get some.  We looked like for a while we were going to get some, but it dried up


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Jul 26, 2012)

We could sure use some rain here...
First pic is from April and the other two are from today.  As far as my father knows, that pond has never been dry.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 26, 2012)

S & F, I hope you get some needed rain. The brook that runs through our property is at levels usually not seen until the end of August.

zap


----------



## lukem (Jul 26, 2012)

Supposed to rain today, but I'm guessing it won't.  Today is basically our only hope for ANY rain for the month of July.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Jul 26, 2012)

zap said:


> S & F, I hope you get some needed rain. The brook that runs through our property is at levels usually not seen until the end of August.
> 
> zap


 
I am sure not looking forward to August here...its our worst summer month...


----------



## Thistle (Jul 26, 2012)

106 yesterday,that's 5 days in a row 100 or above. Rarely to see 100 more than 1 or 2 times all summer here,10 days this July alone.Hopefully that's done for a while.The 'cold' front arrived last night as expected. 

.54 of rain officially last night in my city,.75 in my rain gauge.Reports of 1/2 to almost 2 inches in other parts of northern & central Iowa. More rain expected towards the weekend,with much cooler temps. FINALLY!! 94 today (sure dont seem that warm outside,maybe I'm used to the crap already ) low 80's Friday through Monday.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Jul 26, 2012)

Thistle said:


> 106 yesterday,that's 5 days in a row 100 or above. Rarely to see 100 more than 1 or 2 times all summer here,10 days this July alone.Hopefully that's done for a while.The 'cold' front arrived last night as expected.
> 
> .54 of rain officially last night in my city,.75 in my rain gauge.Reports of 1/2 to almost 2 inches in other parts of northern & central Iowa. More rain expected towards the weekend,with much cooler temps. FINALLY!! 94 today (sure dont seem that warm outside,maybe I'm used to the crap already ) low 80's Friday through Monday.


 
This summer has sure been one for the record books.  I have seen them hotter but not this dry.


----------



## lukem (Jul 27, 2012)

lukem said:


> Supposed to rain today, but I'm guessing it won't. Today is basically our only hope for ANY rain for the month of July.


 
Well, as expected not a single drop yesterday.  We are now officially in the "exceptional drought" category.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Jul 27, 2012)

lukem said:


> Well, as expected not a single drop yesterday. We are now officially in the "exceptional drought" category.


 
Finally got a little rain last night, but the last for quite some time they say.  Going to be from 100-105 for the next two weeks with high humidity...O JOY!
Nice to see it rain a little thou...


----------



## Thistle (Jul 27, 2012)

Only 81 here right now,over 3 weeks since its been that cool.Area I'm in is the Severe category,some cities or rural parts of various counties can be slightly better or worse.


----------

